# Boot Recommendation (Salomon Dialogue)



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

in general, salomon seem to fit my feet the best, too. I loved the old dialogues. I would say stick with with a boot you know fits well, but dialogues have changed the past couple seasons. I had the 2009 and when I went to buy 2011, they had gotten much larger/bulkier, albeit with more features...and they didn't fit quite as snug, either. 

I ended up with some salomon F20 (a half size larger), which fit almost as well as my 09 dialogue, but are quite a compromise (no removable liner, padding isn't as cushy, if it gets wet/takes longer to dry, etc)


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I rode Salomon F20s the past two years and found they were a great boot. But the Salomon speed lace system is not as good as others, such as Burton. This year I switched to DC Status boots and so far and really like them. I also have narrow feet and find these fit very well. Also, the dual Boa lacing system is really easy and fast.

The Status is DC's stiffest boot. If you want something a little less stiff, the Judges are a good boot for that.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If you're looking for something aggressive but that you can still jib in from time to time look at the DC Ceptor. I think the Judge is too stiff to jump on rails with because of it's lack of lateral flex.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

ah, thanks for the recommendations. i'll take a look at all of them!

i'm likely going to stick with what i know, but i'm always up to try new stuff, especially in a sport with as many options as snowboarding. after all, i won't know what i like unless i try, right?

of course, this has led me to go through 3 boards and 3 sets of bindings in 2 years...


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

it is good to try new stuff...but it's also a pita, considering everything you have to go through to find an acceptable fit and style...at least for me (I'm really picky). That's the only reason I tend to be brand loyal...because I don't want to deal with the hassle and time (=money) of searching


----------

